# How many grams of protein/lb bodyweight do you eat on cycle?



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Following IIFYM I currently eat atleast 1g/lb protein but since steroids promote more protein synthesis, it would be common sense to up your intake to make full use of the effect.

I was thinking 1.5g/lb protein minimum to 2g/lb protein max


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

When I was on cycle I was aiming for 300-350g

Now 200 and a bit all from food no supps.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> When I was on cycle I was aiming for 300-350g
> 
> Now 200 and a bit all from food no supps.


Im currently on 200g protein natty at 100kg, what body weight you at?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

13 stone 8


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Around185lb I think


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Try different amounts until you find what works best for you. Somebody will post something along the lines of 'your body can only use so much, all the rest will be wasted,' but in truth nobody knows for certain. And it's a fact that nobody knows what's best for you as an individual. Personally I eat a lot of protein. This is partly because I believe from experience that I need a lot of protein to maintain, let alone increase, my muscle mass, and partly because I enjoy eating protein rather than more carbs or fats.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Try different amounts until you find what works best for you. Somebody will post something along the lines of 'your body can only use so much, all the rest will be wasted,' but in truth nobody knows for certain. And it's a fact that nobody knows what's best for you as an individual. Personally I eat a lot of protein. This is partly because I believe from experience that I need a lot of protein to maintain, let alone increase, my muscle mass, and partly because I enjoy eating protein rather than more carbs or fats.


x2 I'd much rather have another 200g chicken on my plate than 200g rice!


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

I have around 350g a day, weight 13.4 stone and work onthe mentality that i need more than the average person as i'm juiced up.

But I dont really change much when i'm off as i train as hard, well try to.

When i dieted to compete it was still around that and my bf dropped to 6%, so everyone is different!


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

yeh 300+ seems to be normal even off cycle like so thats a start if you find it to much cut back if not enough bring it up. good luck mate


----------

